

Programmers' Favorite Color Schemes for VIM - sathishmanohar
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/66997/what-is-your-favorite-colorscheme-for-programming-in-vim

======
ramblerman
"closed as not constructive"

Many of the highest voted questions are it seems. I don't know if this is just
a sign of overly bureaucratic moderators, or if at it's core stackexchange is
actually resistant to it's users wishes.

Either take the question down or let people continue growing it.

This questions is a perfect example, I would expect solarized to be up near
the top in a current poll, but this poll is now forever frozen in 2009.

